# omg



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i was looking around on glasscages.com and they have a 810g tank, omg im about to j*** myself, that would be so awesome to have 40 pygos in it. the only thing is that i only have $66 and it cost $3000, once im older, then its mine. jesus, youd have a f***ing zoo in your basement. you can swim laps in that thing, it is like 3 feet tall, 3 feet deep, and 144" long. just imagine that thing in your basement full of 35 12"rbps, the food bill would also be an amazing site







. but that would just be so god damn awesome to have. anyone want something like this too. anyone have a huge tank with lots of ps, i wanna see pics.

edit: fixed measurement


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I too saw that tank and invisioned a dream....someday...someday.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yes, im just about to







to the mere thought of having that tank one day


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just called aznd put in an order!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Just called aznd put in an order!!!










this is a joke
if not u are god


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Dude that tank is not 114 inches long by 36x36... thats only 640 gallons (only!, lol)

It's 144 long 36 high 36 deep for 810 gallons of pure swimming space!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That means the aquarium's footprint IS 12 FEET BY 3 FEET or 36 SQUARE FEET!!!!!!























































































Thats a freakin monster!!!!!!!!!!! A friggin' wading pool in you living room!!!!!!








Bow down to anyone who actually owns such a piece


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

Death in # said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Just called aznd put in an order!!!
> ...


 i think he ment that he bought another tank from them, if he got the 810g, were having a pool party at his house BEFORE he ads his p's


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i was just thinkin about how much it would cost to heat it, i mean , thats alot of 300 watt heaters? does anyone else know another way for heating a tank ? besides like 15 300 watt heaters lol?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah stick it in a room where the constant temp of the room is 85 degrees lol


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

a tank that size is nothing but headache and trouble in the long run,,to much to clean,,to expensive to maintain,,plus would take 2 years to cycle,,biggest i would ever go would be there 405 gallon.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

what if i like to take care of my tank/fish.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Go with a small pond dood


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

tanks are for looking at the fish, ponds are for just plain keeping the fish in. btw, i never knew that chinatown was in japan!?!?!!?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

illnino said:


> tanks are for looking at the fish, ponds are for just plain keeping the fish in. btw, i never knew that chinatown was in japan!?!?!!?


 actually there is a chinatown in japan
and also one in every main city in the world


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Could you imagine water changes? DAMN. I think you would have to have a small ecosystem in there. Your piranhas, something to eat what the piranhas don't, maybe something else smaller to decompose the waste (I think there are organisms like that). Then the heating would be a bitch and filtration would be of course.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

illnino said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...










ok

but i want that 90g open front
the possiblities are endless


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Dude I would cry if I walked into a house and saw one of these.... You could drop in your neighbors cat that keeps coming onto your property.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you can swim laps in this thing.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

It sounds like alot of work.

If you had the time and money it would be great!


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

How would anyone even get it in their house?

Ive seen tanks bigger than that at the zoo.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Can you imagine how much that tank would weigh? I mean with no water in it just the tank its self. You would need a forklift just to move the damn thing.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

800 g of water would roughly be 7200 pounds....considering how heavy a car is and concrete in a garage is 6 inches thick...and concrete in a standard baswement is around 4 inches thick....you would need arond 8 inches of concrete to avoid a crack in the floor.....7200 pounds on a 36 square foot footprint is ....a lot lol

i dont know about my measurment being accurate but i was just brain storming


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

uuh, houses foundations are a lot more than 4" thick, try a foot or more. unless you live in a house from 1800


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

illnino said:


> uuh, houses foundations are a lot more than 4" thick, try a foot or more. unless you live in a house from 1800


 yes the foundations are a foot or more...but not the concrete that is poured as a basement floor.....when they are designed and built they are built for standard living condition...i dont think a contractor takes into consideration a 12 foot long 810 gallon fish tank ...lol....unless specified by the buyer of the house


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

illnino said:


> the only thing is that i only have $66 and it cost $3000


 LOL








Keep going dude, you're well on your way


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

lol, how would you clean it? Jump in with a scuba gear and a python. Then come out of the tank with missing body parts.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

The tank wouldn't be any harder to clean than a 200 gallon tank it would just take longer. All you would have to do is buy an extension for the python, they have ones up to 3 feet long. It wouldnt' take any longer to cycle and the water quality would be much better and easy to mantain, because of the large amount of water. If I had the money I would buy one. No question. No harder just bigger.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow..you would have to buy a pool filter for that aquarium...you would probably have to buy a water heater, the kind you use to heat the water that you use, not your fish..That would be nothing but a pain in the ass...just imagine a saltwater aquarium with an 800G..filled with corals..that would cost as much as our escalade!


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

if i had a tank that big, i would no way put in P's i would throw in a shark, or a Baracuda.... something badasss..... something that i can throw entire beef hearts in at a time, and watch carnage!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Death in # said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> > tanks are for looking at the fish, ponds are for just plain keeping the fish in. btw, i never knew that chinatown was in japan!?!?!!?:rasp:
> ...


lol, Chinatown is in Pensacola, FL. Osaka Japan is were I was born. There's a Chinatown in almost every city.

RhomZilla, your are insane dood. You have to take pics of the whole process of settin that monster up. I mean the WHOLE process. What kind of fish are you going with? Might as well set up a whole ecosystem in there.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

micus said:


> i was just thinkin about how much it would cost to heat it, i mean , thats alot of 300 watt heaters? does anyone else know another way for heating a tank ? besides like 15 300 watt heaters lol?


 1 to 2 should be plenty.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

You would need to use a jacuzzi filter, heater element, and pump for a tank of that size! Costs about $700 more or less for the equipment, not including labor and parts to assemble!!!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

id go saltwater with a tank that big.


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

sh*t,

All youd need is a big DIY wet/dry. Not hard at all.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

anotherreject04 said:


> 800 g of water would roughly be 7200 pounds....considering how heavy a car is and concrete in a garage is 6 inches thick...and concrete in a standard baswement is around 4 inches thick....you would need arond 8 inches of concrete to avoid a crack in the floor.....7200 pounds on a 36 square foot footprint is ....a lot lol
> 
> i dont know about my measurment being accurate but i was just brain storming


 A garage floor is only 4in thick. Most contractors pour it 3 1/2in thick, same with a basement or driveway, or side walk. 8in thick slab you can drive a semi on it. Trust me i do it for a living.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

concrete is pretty strong. a garage with two trucks totals to around 1000lbs and ive never heard of someones concrete in their garage cracking. im sure they can handle well over 10000 pounds.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i dunno...in drafting i was told about the differant thickness.....the 2 cars have a much larger foot print then the bigass tank......o well


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i actually am gonna order the 680gallon from glasscages soon. as two other people from around here. its just 2 feet shorter then the monster tank you guys are talkin about but other then that same measurements. 10 x3 x 3ft. having it put in my new home...gonna put a frontosa colony in there.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Someone would sh*t in my tank with my luck.







They would think it was a pool.

I just want a 40o Gallon tank. The I would be happy.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

Malice said:


> if i had a tank that big, i would no way put in P's i would throw in a shark, or a Baracuda.... something badasss..... something that i can throw entire beef hearts in at a time, and watch carnage!


 there isnt too many sharks you can put in that tank, 3ft wide







and barricuda get pretty big too, (unless ur talking about freshwater) they get atleast 4', i was snorkleing in the keys and i saw atleast 15 4footers. id chase them, they are such pussies, i got 2 feet away from one. btw piranhas would be easier than a saltwater tank, and id rather see the sight of 40 hungry reds and a chicken being dropped in the tank.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

My Piranhas are clean eaters. They eat all of the fish. The scales that fall are eaten by my convict.









Check this out guys.

Weight of Water


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Peacock said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > i was just thinkin about how much it would cost to heat it, i mean , thats alot of 300 watt heaters? does anyone else know another way for heating a tank ? besides like 15 300 watt heaters lol?
> ...


 yo peacock what do u mean by that man , i mean , i have to use 2 for my 135, is it because once the temp was up , there would be so much heat particles in teh water it would keep itself going and not difuse as quick,? cause im pretty sure i saw something in science that said like a bathtub full of water at 50 degrees is hotter tahn a cup full of water at 55 degrees just because there were more heated water particles ?


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

micus said:


> i was just thinkin about how much it would cost to heat it, i mean , thats alot of 300 watt heaters? does anyone else know another way for heating a tank ? besides like 15 300 watt heaters lol?


 a POND heater


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't think I would ever buy a tank larger than 320 gallons, just too much involved in equipment to make it run normal. hell I have a 180 and have spent maybe 3-4 thousand dollars and I haven't even stocked it with fish yet. but its a saltwater, freshwater is way cheaper.


----------

